# The Verge: THE FUTURE OF AMERICA IS DRIVERLESS (Sec of Transportation)



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793516748985081856
Fairly relevant to the level 5 automation conversation and transportation in general.




> In his final months on the job, US Secretary of Transportation Anthony Foxx has been vocal about the pressing need to repair America's broken infrastructure, and all the ways in which technology will fundamentally change the way we move. With 55,000 employees and a budget of over $70 billion, the Department of Transportation is a massive enterprise responsible for regulating American air, maritime, and surface transportation spaces. But the organization's directives can have far-reaching implications: the Federal Aid Highway Act of 1956 established the modern freeway system, which divided communities but also redefined how Americans traveled long distances. In September, the DoT released a landmark autonomous vehicles policy that will speed up the safe deployment of autonomous vehicles: self-driving cars, the report asserted, will save lives and make transportation both more efficient and accessible. The policy sets forth rules for manufacturing and sales of autonomous vehicles, requires companies to share research data with federal regulators, and promotes protection for passenger privacy. Foxx's vision for US transportation also includes high-speed rail, GPS tracking systems for airplanes, and drones that will replace trucks to deliver goods to your doorstep. When we sat down with Foxx in late September he was candid about his thoughts, and eager to talk about why changing how we get around is inevitable, and crucial to moving the nation forward... Continue


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

A very nice article and interview. Nice to see that someone is actually thinking about _'The FUTURE!'_ well ahead of time.


----------

